# Would it be weird to have a verbal "stack" command?



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

My pup and I have been practicing show handling a lot, and I had an issue with the free stack in that she would keep coming towards me until there was no room for her to set herself up. I tried stopping her with her leash, but that resulted in her standing very awkwardly. I realised that if I give her a verbal command so that she knows what I want, she nails it almost every time. It has also proved very useful for the hand stack as she will set herself up nicely so that I only have to make minor tweaks, saving me a lot of time and fumbling. Would it be weird to use a verbal "stack" command in the ring? Should I try to wean her onto a hand signal instead? The benefit I see of a verbal command is that she is less likely to lose focus in a show setting, as she's still quite young.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

It's totally normal to use verbal commands in conformation. I use verbals and hand signals. I tell my girl to "stand" and "wait" once her feet are set. I also tell her "easy" when are transitioning from the free stack to the go around because she likes to go FAST. 

Have you been going to any handling classes?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why not? 

I tell my guys to stand - and will say "feet" when I want them fix feet.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

My gals get “Pose” for free stacks in conformation and “Stand” is used in obedience.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

We started taking conformation classes in December, but those are on a break for the holidays. We have been practicing what we’ve learned so far every day. Since we haven’t had a class for a couple of weeks I have been trying to make everything slicker and more instinctive for the both of us. She’s a very good girl and I was having a hard time figuring out why she wasn’t picking up what I wanted from her, but then if I don’t give her a command how was she supposed to know what to do? Stupid human. Our trainer has been giving us all of the help she possibly can, especially since it’s a 200 mile trip each way to class. She has been trying to really pack it in without overwhelming us. She didn’t tell me not to give her a command, but she didn’t tell me to either, and shows are typically fairly noisy so I had never heard what anyone was saying to their dog from outside the ring. She did tell me to talk to her to put her ears up and get her tail wagging. She and I have a great bond, but a lot of the past couple of weeks has been spent improving our communication. For example, as much as she loves treats I have found them to be more of a hindrance. She shows better if I have a small toy in my pocket, she is more focused and has better “pretty ears”.

We have also been practicing with cavaletti to improve her stride, and improving her balance by standing on tuna cans. The funny thing was after her trainer told me to practice having her stand on cans that week, I thought it sounded like a lot but we gave it our best. She was quite surprised when we showed up at our next class. Apparently she just meant for me to put the cans under her feet, not to train her to get up on them herself 😂 she has the front down pat, but the backs are tricky!


----------

